# wooden vivarium glass runner help!



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

hello I have almost finished making my wooden vivarium and after a bit of advice on the glass runners.
We have brought metal runners but not to sure weather we should take them back and get plastic ones if there any better as I read a guide that they use the pvc type runners are the metal runners ok to use and if so how do I go about fitting them to the viv as the pvc ones are glued.
thank you 
:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

metal are fine to use. You can fit them all the same way, just stick them down and off you go


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

brilliant don't suppose you no what glue I should use for this?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aquarium sealant or no more nails are the most popular choice for glass runners.


----------



## ashleighsuzanne (Jan 9, 2013)

ah I forgot about no more nails  ooh both my runners are the same size on this guide I realised this morning they have one bigger and one shallow can I still use the same size runners or do they need to be one bigger and one shallow?


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

ashleighsuzanne said:


> ah I forgot about no more nails  ooh both my runners are the same size on this guide I realised this morning they have one bigger and one shallow can I still use the same size runners or do they need to be one bigger and one shallow?


You need the different sizes to be able to lift the glass in and out...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you need the bigger ones on top to stop the glass from falling out. 

you can use them the same size but you need to fit them and the glass as all one 'unit' and then you won't be able to remove the glass, as it's too big to take out.


----------

